
Newsvine Relaunch: Build Your Own News Site - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/24/newsvine-relaunch-today-build-your-own-news-site/
======
danielha
I really wanted to like Newsvine and I visited semi-regularly for quite some
time. But I found that it didn't do much for me as I found other news sites
more convenient and relevant to peruse. Their new version seems like a good
step in what they want to accomplish, though.

------
Alex3917
One thing I've noticed by looking through the server logs for my blog: There
is a huge bubble in news aggregators.

~~~
timg
And really, it's not the news but the communities that form around it which
really drive the traffic.

